# Looking for a song and it's driving me crazy



## sine language (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey all,

I made an account just so that I can find this song that I can not figure out what it is. It's a classical piano piece that is famous, and I only thought about it while playing on my piano (started taking lessons a month ago). It's start at a fast temp, about 180 on a metronome from what I can see, using the keys E and D sharp, one octave above middle so. It will start with E than D#, and so forth it does it four times, and than it goes E and down to to B and that's as far as I could replicate it lol. So it's kind of like this:

E D# E D# E D# E D# E B

and there is more suppose to come after the B, three notes I believe to finish the small set. I hope someone can figure it out, I know I'm kind of vague on it but hopefully someone will recognize it, thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Sounds like Beethoven's Für Elise:


----------



## sine language (Feb 4, 2016)

That's it! thank you so much!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Pleasure! Please send my cheque when you get a moment.


----------

